# Brennessel und Zuckersand - Impressionen zur HH-Tour vom 18.8.



## madbull (19. August 2002)

Moin Leute!

Hier also meine Impressionen zur Tour gestern in den Harburger Bergen...

Los ging alles genau wie vor einer Woche in Geesthacht: Gleiche Besetzung (Betty/Doris, Rabbit/Harry, Beppo/Karsten, Mr.Schnabel/Ingo und meine Wenigkeit), gleiches Wetter (schwüle 23 Grad, die auf 27 Grad steigen sollten), gleiche Wettervorhersage (Schauer oder Wärmegewitter möglich (die dann ja Gott sei dank nicht kamen)) und gleiche Planung (hinterher Freibad und evtl. Einkehr an Futterkrippe).
Los gings dann fast eine Stunde früher(ca. 11:30), da wir mehr Zeit zum baden haben wollten. Tourguide war Rabbit, doch am Anfang hat Beppo das übernommen, weil er am Donnerstag vorher mit Doris einige teilweise neue Trails gefahren war und uns diese zeigen wollte. Kurz darauf wussten wir, dass er offensichtlich sadistische Hintergedanken dabei hatte   , führte der erste Trail doch gleich durch UNMENGEN an komplett den Weg überwuchernde Brennesseln! Aber die ersten Trails machten die brennenden Beine natürlich schnell vergessen...       Gut auch Beppos Spruch an einem kleinen Downhill, der eine leichte und eine leichtere Spur hatte: Rechts der Chicken-Hill, links der Frauen-Hill, Leute!  Oder so ähnlich...     
Noch meinte es das Wetter gut mit uns - es kam uns, vielleicht weil wir die ganze Zeit im Schatten der Bäume unterwegs waren, noch recht angenehm kühl vor. 
Jetzt zeigte sich auch langsam schon, womit wir an diesem Tage am meisten zu kämpfen haben würden: Zuckersand in MASSEN!!!     Da viele der abschüssigen Forstwege nach den heftigen Regenfällen stark ausgewaschen waren (später kamen wir einen Weg hoch, der an einigen Stellen fast 1 Meter (!!!) tiefe Rinnen hatte!), sind sie teilweise auf gesamter Breite mit diesem ach so tollen Untergrund aufgefüllt worden...     Und ich hatte ausserdem auch schon wieder mit meinen Zahnkränzen zu kämpfen: Konnte ich letzte Woche noch nicht auf das kleine Blatt schalten und hatte nur n 26er Ritzel hinten, so hatte ich diesmal vorne alles richtig eingestellt (das funzte also!), nur sprang dann auf dem grossen 30er-Ritzel der am Tag vorher schnell noch aufgezogenen alten 7-er 13-30-Kassette die Kette über! Es waren also wieder nur 26 Zähne hinten möglich bei mir...   
Nach einem kurzen Tankstop an den Autos nach ca. 10km (Ich bin natürlich so schlau gewesen, Rabbits dementsprechenden Hinweis vor der Tour zu überhören und über 3 Liter Flüssiges im Rucksack mitzuschleppen     ), ging es dann munter weiter. Vor allem Rabbit ist noch nicht mal richtig abgestiegen, sondern drehte, während wir anderen uns erholten, munter Runden um die Autos. Er meinte zwar, er mache das wegen der Mücken, aber später sollte sich zeigen, dass er an diesem Tage mit einer Super-Kondition angetreten war (oder vielleicht hat er sich gedopt? Vielleicht ein bisschen zuviel Zahnpasta genascht am Morgen?      ).
Und weiter gings: Trails, Zuckersand, dann eine Treppe hoch (mehr als ein paar Stufen schaffte keiner; Beppo: Mit der richtigen Technik schafft man das...    )  bis zu einem Gipfelkreuz (Mein erstes!). Ein kleiner Wiesen-Downhill wurde verhindert durch einen Kleinbus, der genau an dessen unteren Ende stand. Es kam zwar der Vorschlag, dessen Schiebetüren links und rechts zu öffnen und einfach durchzuhüpfen, aber da kam dann (leider) nichts nach...
Bald kamen wir dann in die Heide und jetzt schlug die Sonne erbarmungslos zu: So langsam wurden es 27 oder 28 Grad - im Schatten. Das macht so ungefähr 40 schwüle Grad in der Sonne. Dazu der auch zwischen der Heide überall existente Zuckersand - Dat schlaucht! Nachdem Ingo ein Päärchen überredet hatte, ein gruppenfoto von uns zu machen, kamen wir auch gleich zu einem schönen Rastplatz am oberen Ende eines Zuckersanddownhills (den Beppo abgegangen ist und eigentlich hinterher machen wollte - hat er dann aber doch nicht!) mit tollem Blick über die Heide. Hier wurde erstmal gefuttert und gesoffen, was das Zeug hielt. Ich hatte Gott sei Dank insgesamt über 4 Liter mit, denn ich musste jetzt schon aushelfen mit meinen giftgrünen und giftblauen Gatorade-Mischungen...). Doris wollte dann (nach einer sehr anstrengenden Woche mit täglicher schwerer körperlicher Ertüchtigung       ) jetzt schon zuerst gar nicht mehr aufstehen - wir konnten sie dann aber doch noch dazu bewegen, sich aufzuraffen...
Etliche Kilometer später oben auf dem Segelflugplatz hat sie es sich dann aber wirklich für eine halbe Stunde auf einer Holzbank in der Sonne gemütlich gemacht, während wir vier Jungs an die ersten Kilometer des Panzertrails (heisst wohl so, weil er die Grenze eines Truppenübungsplatzes markiert; rechts vom Trail pinkeln hiess also gefahr laufen, abgeschossen zu werden...      ) gingen. Und der brachte mich technisch und konditionell echt an die Grenzen - Wir sind mit einem solchen Affentempo durch die engen, teilweise halb zugewachsenen Wege, dass mein Adrenalinspiegel glaube ich auf einem absoluten Höchststand war... Einmal bin ich voll fast frontal in die Seitenwand des Trails gekracht - meine Schultern und das Vorderrad zerlegt es gleich dachte ich. Wie ich doch noch das Rad rumreissen und weiterkrachen konnte, weiss ich selbst nicht...  Rabbit und ich waren dann auch die 50%, die eine ca. 30cm tiefe Pfütze mitnahmen, bevor wir ein paar Höhenmeter später wieder bei der sich in der Sonne ahlenden  Doris ankamen.
Nachdem wir gegessen und (wieder einige Liter) getrunken hatten, wurden wir von plötzlich vermehrt auftauchenden Bienen(!!!) vertrieben. Weiter gings über den Panzertrail, an dessen Ende auch schon ein absolut geiler Downhill auf uns wartete (Ich hoffe, die Bilder folgen bald, Ingo!!!)   
Ziemlich (Arsch-Rasier-an-Hinterrad-)steil und mit  Stufen, Wurzeln, Rinnen, Löchern und einem relativ hohen (sprungkompatiblen) Absatz am Ende. Oben und unten waren jeweils drei verschiedene Spuren möglich. Doris fuhr gleich als erste und kam sofort, das Rad geschultert, wieder hoch, um nochmal zu fahren! Es folgte der Rest (wobei Rabbit leider den einzigen Sturz der Tour hinlegte, der Gott sei Dank glimpflich abging), ausser Ingo und mir (beide wohl zu kaputt und im Ansinnen, noch ein bisschen Kraft zu sparen) sogar mehrfach (ich glaube Doris und Harry zweimal und Beppo, der meinte kurz vorm Orgasmus zu stehen   sogar dreimal).
Als wir nach etlichen Kilometern mit absolut kraftraubenden Zuckersandanstiegen und anderen fast unbezwingbaren knackigen Steilwänden dann endlich wieder am Ausgangspunkt ankamen, waren dann auch alle (ausser Harry, hatte ich das Gefühl) ziemlich fertig. Die Trinkvorräte waren auch sowieso schon alle draufgegangen...
Auf dem Weg zum Freibad hielten wir dann an einer Tanke, um nach dem Weg zu fragen. Hier teilte uns dann auch Beppo mit, dass er nicht mit zum Baden kommen könne, da er einen dringenden Anruf von einer Freundin nahe Lauenburg habe. Dort war Katastrophenalarm wegen des Hochwassers ausgerufen worden und so wurden alle Freunde zusammengetrommmelt, um das etwas ausserhalb liegende Haus mit Sandsäcken abzusichern...
Wir fuhren dann also zu viert in das Neugrabener (Harry möge mich verbessern, wenn ich den ort verwechsele...) Freibad. Dieses war leider ein Flop: Genauso teuer (2,50 Euro) wie das Geesthachter Freibad letzte Woche bot es nur eine Liegewiese und ein kleines Becken - Nicht mal Duschen gibt es da!!    
Ingo und Doris mussten dann auch los, so dass Harry und ich alleine im Einstein einkehrten und uns in mediterraner Atmosphäre an Nudelpfannen (meine war so gross, dass ich echt fast zu platzen drohte!!! @ Doris: Du wärst bestimmt auch satt geworden...    ) und Dunkels Pils (hatte ich zum ersten Mal, ist echt super!!!) bzw Alsterwasser gütlich taten.
Nach einem geruhsamen Ausklang mit hochgelegten Beinen und noch einem Bierchen auf Harrys Balkon machte ich mich dann wieder auf die bahnfahrt nach Hause (Da schlug dann auch erst die totale Erschöpfung und Müdigkeit RICHTIG zu, so dass ich kaum noch die Augen offen halten konnte...)

Leute: Diese Tage mit Euch machen süchtig!

Hoffentlich klappts sehr bald mal wieder...

Meik, der jetzt endgültig Trail-Blut geleckt hat.


----------



## Rabbit (19. August 2002)

Na super!

Schöner Bericht, 
(endlich bleibt sowas nicht immer an mir hängen) 

schöne Trails ...

... und einen weiteren, jetzt Süchtigen, infiziert 

Man(n) sieht sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSchnabel (19. August 2002)

des passt ja echt richtig gut. 

viel gefahren, viel müde, viel geschreibe, viel VIEL...

und n paar, aber auch nur gaaanz klitze kleene...
HARbUrgEr TRAilSSS  *rauuuuhnnn*  

*bromm**bromm*

Wann kommt der Harz? Sind wir schon da? 

Meine Güte kann der meik schreiben. Cooler Bericht. Und klar doch bleibt nich imma alles an rabbit hängen. *g*

War n cooles Ding und hat mir mal wieder meine Grenzen aufgezeigt. Nächstes mal kriege ich euch...  *lol*

@beppo
nächtes mal bin ich so fit, dass ich dir noch schippen helfen kann. Hatte echt n schlechtes Gewissen dich ohne Hilfe abziehen zu lassen. Keine Entschuldigung. But right next time....


----------



## Pan (20. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Vor allem Rabbit ist noch nicht mal richtig abgestiegen, sondern drehte, während wir anderen uns erholten, munter Runden um die Autos. Er meinte zwar, er mache das wegen der Mücken, aber später sollte sich zeigen, dass er an diesem Tage mit einer Super-Kondition angetreten war (oder vielleicht hat er sich gedopt? Vielleicht ein bisschen zuviel Zahnpasta genascht am Morgen?      ).
> *



..nenene, nix Doping...eher der Alpen-Trainings-Effekt. 

Beim einen nach drei Tagen  , beim anderen nach drei Wochen 

PS.: Wie wärs mal wieder mit dem Harz?? 3ter, 4ter oder 5ter Oktober?? Kleine nette Tour mit schicken Trails rund um den Brocken z.B.??


----------



## Rabbit (20. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> ..nenene, nix Doping...eher der Alpen-Trainings-Effekt.
> ...


 Der war mal wieder gut  


> *
> PS.: Wie wärs mal wieder mit dem Harz?? 3ter, 4ter oder 5ter Oktober?? Kleine nette Tour mit schicken Trails rund um den Brocken z.B.?? *


Logisch! Ich bin dabei 

Besser noch: 3ter Harz, 4ter Bückeberge, 5ter Deister!
Wär doch gelacht wenn wir in drei Tagen nicht wieder wenigstens 5000Hm schaffen würden


----------



## Hattrick (20. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *PS.: Wie wärs mal wieder mit dem Harz?? 3ter, 4ter oder 5ter Oktober?? Kleine nette Tour mit schicken Trails rund um den Brocken z.B.?? *



Das wäre eine Maßnahme  komme allerdings erst am 3.10. aus den Alpen wieder retour. Ich muß da noch was erledigen, habe noch eine Rechnung mit dem Schönjöchl offen 

also: laßt Termine für Harz, Süntel, Deister und Bückeberge hören

@rabbit: mein Büro ist bis dahin noch nicht fertig  aber Deine Konditionsergüsse machen mir wirklich Angst !


----------



## madbull (20. August 2002)

Moin Leute!

Ich wär auch gerne dabei und werd auch alles dran setzen (auch finanziell - schon mal sparen...    ).

Werd aber wohl erst ein paar Tage vorher wissen, ob ich mitkann (oder arbeiten muss)...

cu
Madbull.


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (21. August 2002)

Hallo, Hallo,

unsere Tour in den Harburger Bergen - mal wieder genial.
Es macht so richtig Spass, und das Schwimmen hinterher sollte zum Standard gehören. Einfach nur gut und erfrischend.

So, Pan, kannst Du vielleicht mal Rainer interviewen, ob wir bei ihm nächtigen dürfen.

Ich komme zu dem Zeitpunkt gerade aus dem Salzkammergut, auch Biken, Klettern und Wandern - entweder bin ich megafit oder ausgepowert. 

Gruss Doris


----------

